
Hacking UFO Tech, SETI, and the Boundaries of “Respectable” Science - gone35
https://hackernoon.com/hacking-ufo-tech-seti-and-the-boundaries-of-respectable-science-aeaf126ce979
======
gone35
Buried lede IMO (if factual):

 _I can say that I have personally spoken to researchers from top universities
(Stanford, MIT, Harvard) who have seen the “artifacts” that the article
references, and other similar ones that are even more secretive (and perhaps
more functional)._

